# Hello from The Cruising Kitty



## TheCruisingKitty (Sep 20, 2011)

I am in the process of researching a boat for cruising, getting the right training to do it and figuring out a workable budget and financial plan to make it all happen.

Hope to blast off in 2014, aiming to solo sail for most of it on a 30ft or so boat.
Am charting the cost of every step of the way.

Looking forward to good advice from those at Sailnet who have already been there. Thanks!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Take some lessons, and many options will open up to you. Lessons are the fast track to learning. Some teach themselves successfully, and others give up. People suggest to walk the docks, and ask to crew, Think of it this way. Would you take a newbie, or prefer someone who can trim a sail, and be more useful?.........*i2f*


----------



## SGR (Oct 3, 2011)

Good luck, sounds like an admirable adventure.


----------



## TheCruisingKitty (Sep 20, 2011)

I've done the Yachtmaster and Day Skipper theory - theory only. Getting in as much crewing as poss before doing the practical exams. And have an arm-length list of specialist RYA courses I'd like to take, diesel engine, marine radio, sea survival etc...

Used to be a dinghy instructor, so am sold on lifelong learning - especially when it's about sailing! 

Spanish seems like it might be useful too.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard, and good luck with that


----------

